# Best creatine?



## Jamie7990 (Jul 17, 2012)

whats the best one thats affordable? i dont like muscle tech cell tech it kills my appetite, but i do want one i can desolve in water not caps.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jul 17, 2012)

Allmax creapure creatine monohydrate.


----------



## jwa (Jul 17, 2012)

any creapure creatine mono.


----------



## carp926 (Jul 17, 2012)

cell mass


----------



## seyone (Jul 17, 2012)

Find the most inexpensive creapure creatine monohydrate. Orbit has good prices and they are a great sponsor


----------



## oufinny (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok, creapure is great no question, some don't respond well to mono due to bloating or stomach issues.  I suggest you try that, MCC (magnesium creatine chelate) and Kre-Alkylyn.  I am sure one of those will work for you, there is no absolute in terms of the best.  MCC works best for me, others don't like or are willing to try it, so be it I know what works.  No matter what, they are all very inexpensive.


----------



## BP2000 (Jul 17, 2012)

I use Kre along with with Var synergy is fantastic


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 18, 2012)

the best creatine,and on of the cheapest too,strange uh?!?!
is Muscle Pharm, Creatine, Core Series
the new and improved


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 18, 2012)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy Finaflex (Redefine Nutrition) Crea-Trona Cheap!  Hands down on of the best creatine I've ever used. Very good recovery and strentgh increase and not expensive at all.


----------



## nikos_ (Jul 18, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Orbit Nutrition - Buy Finaflex (Redefine Nutrition) Crea-Trona Cheap!  Hands down on of the best creatine I've ever used. Very good recovery and strentgh increase and not expensive at all.



i do not see smth special about this one
it's just a Monohydrate,the simplest one,with some Sodium 
nothing special


----------



## Bonchwater (Jul 31, 2012)

Check out Kre Alkylyn. Ive been using it for awhile and its great for me, I buy mine from Orbit


----------



## packers6211 (Jul 31, 2012)

Creatine mono is basic but works so good, and I wasn't saying that was a roided creatine all I know is my recovery on it was very good.


----------



## andyrodgers (Aug 2, 2012)

i think it  may be Kre Alkylyn


----------



## nikos_ (Aug 2, 2012)

Kre-Alkalyn is creatine with baking soda
that's all 
oh,and a little more expensive


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Aug 2, 2012)

There really in no "best" creatine. Your best bet would be creatine monohydrate. It works wonders. Just make sure you are drinking plenty of water with creatine it helps your muscles stay full


----------



## NaKiD EyE (Aug 9, 2012)

creatine mono. cheap and effective. i usually go with 5 grams with my post w/o which has glucose in it. no bloating. people often take too much creatine or don't take it with something that will cause an insulin spike therefore resulting in the creatine drawing water into the stomach.


----------



## blergs. (Aug 9, 2012)

Jamie7990 said:


> whats the best one thats affordable? i dont like muscle tech cell tech it kills my appetite, but i do want one i can desolve in water not caps.


bulk creatine mono man!

from TN or even orbit I bet has some.

di-creatine malate is good too.

10-20$ for 1lb


----------



## packers6211 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah Orbit has some bulk german creatine solid stuff all you need. Make sure to drink a good bit of water!


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 7, 2013)

nikos_ said:


> Kre-Alkalyn is creatine with baking soda
> that's all
> oh,and a little more expensive



A little!!!! Like a lot you mean. And I think there is more to it than that. So your saying I can add bakeing soda to my CEE and only have to use less than half of what I have been using?


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 7, 2013)

blergs. said:


> bulk creatine mono man!
> 
> from TN or even orbit I bet has some.
> 
> ...



Hard Rhino 8.99 4 500grams. Creatine Monohydrate Pure Powder


----------



## packers6211 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jamie7990 said:


> whats the best one thats affordable? i dont like muscle tech cell tech it kills my appetite, but i do want one i can desolve in water not caps.



Orbit Nutrition - Buy Optimum Nutrition Creatine Powder Extremely Cheap!  My go2 creatine powder. I may venture from time to time but Creatine mono to me is still the best both effects and price.


----------



## dave 236 (Mar 7, 2013)

Pro source creatine mono. Creapure 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PushAndPull (Mar 8, 2013)

I use the ON creatine that Packers recommended. I have no complaints, it's bulk creapure for cheap.


----------



## Gorgeliftsalot (Mar 8, 2013)

I use creatine mono and also now use the creapure type. works well for me and dirt cheap if you do not buy the hyped up bullshit at GNC.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good ole, pure creatine mono (creapure).  Orbit Nutrition - Buy Athletic Extreme German Creatine For Cheap!.


----------



## bjg (Mar 8, 2013)

creatine is useless and harmful in the long run ......
if i give you candy and tell you that this is creatine you will get the same results ..it is all ion your head....work hard and smart those supplements are not going to do the work for you


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 8, 2013)

Did my first real test drive with Kre Alkylyn...wow. Got the old familiar creatine pump and strength I have been missing. No gut problems and the blot was very minimal but the pump was great. I think I will also try the Magnesium Chelated because the claim is the same as for Kre. By by Mono...


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 8, 2013)

bjg said:


> creatine is useless and harmful in the long run ......
> if i give you candy and tell you that this is creatine you will get the same results ..it is all ion your head....work hard and smart those supplements are not going to do the work for you


Can't go along with you on this one dude. Supplements are a tangeled web with lots of dead ends but there is a lot of good stuff that helps in many ways other than just power and size. Recovery and joint powders are great. I take 5 different kinds and it has made the difference between not being able to work out to almost lifting like the old days. I am just starting to play with GABA and I think there may be something there with it. All the test booster crap did nothing for me. You never know what will work until you try...that is the problem with all this stuff including vitamins...but I take them all just to cover the bases. At my age I can't let anything get by me. Pissing my money away...maybe but I am still in the game and freaking people out when they find out I'm 62.


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought I would add that I have been using CEE for months a kilo of the crap with no success and I had even felt like it was hurting my work outs. That is why I ordered the KRE and the old creatine feeling is back. Now I just found this post. Thought I would share it. 

In the past we had a look at creatine monohydrate  which was agreed  to be one of the best supplements anyone can go on.  But what would happen if you replace the monohydrate attachement with an  Ethyl Ester? A lot of supplement companies throw about a extravagant  claims about it saying that it?s more bioavailable, has a greater  absorption and a longer half life than creatine monohydrate. But is it  true? In summary, the main claims surrounding Creatine ethyl ester are false. It is:


Less effective than creatine monohydrate at increasing muscle creatine levels even when taken at double the recommended dosage
Creatine ethyl ester had no significant increase in total body mass, fat free mass
No additional benefit to increase muscle strength or performance than creatine monohydrate or a maltodextrose placebo
Creatine ethyl ester significantly elevates plasma creatinine levels
Rapidly degrades to creatinine in the stomach
 It?s widely known that creatine has a low bioavailability within the  body. A number of variotions have been developed to help overcome that  problem. One of which was Creatine ethyl ester. Esterification is a  process used by pharmaceutical companies to improve the bioavailability  of a certain compound. A lot of claims regarding Creatine ethyl ester  were published such as ?improved bioavailability?, ?vastly superior  absorption? and ?longer half-life?. However, the most recent research  suggests that these claims are infact false and that it?s not as  effective as creatine monohydrate.
 It?s been demonstrated that creatinine ethyl ester has a short  half-life within the blood (approx. 1 minute) and is broken way too  quickly before it can even reach the targeted muscle cells. It?s also  been shown that there is no metabolic way in which creatinine ethyl  ester would get converted to creatine, but rather creatine ethyl ester  is actually a pronutrient for creatinine with no ergogenic effects shown  from its supplementation.
 Creatine ethyl ester appears to also be ineffective at increasing  blood and muscle creatine levels and had no additional benefit to  increase muscle strength or performance than either creatine monohydrate  or a maltodextose placebo. In this study subjects took a loading phase  of 0.3g/kg fat free body mass (~20g/day) of either creatine monohydrate,  creatine ethyl ester or maltodextose for 5 days followed by a  maintenance phase of 0.075g/kg fat free mass (~5g/day). When compared  with the placebo, the levels of serum creatine and muscle creatine were  significantly greater in the creatine monohydrate group but not  significantly greater in the Creatine ethyl ester group. The level of  serum creatinine increased significantly in the Creatine ethyl ester  group throughout the study but not in the placebo or creatine  monohydrate group indicating that a significant amount of creatine ethyl  ester was being degraded to creatinine within the gastro-intestinal  tract after ingestion. The researchers stated that ?it appears that the  skeletal muscle uptake of creatine ethyl ester uptake was not  significant enough to increase skeletal muscle creatine levels without  significant degradation to creatinine occurring.? and concluded that  compared with creatine monohydrate, Creatine ethyl ester was not as  effective at increasing serum & muscle creatine levels or improving  body mass or performance measures. Therefore there is currently  insufficient evidence to support the claims made about creatine ethyl  ester even when taken at double the current recommended dose.
 Current research doesn?t appear to suggest that creatine ethyl ester  is effective at enhancing muscle creatine levels, muscle strength or  performance even when taken at double the current recommended dosage.  However, it must also be noted that no side effects were noticed when it  was used as a supplement.
 For a cheaper more effective alternative you should consider *creatine monohydrate*.
*References*
 1- Giese MW, Lecher CS. (2009) Qualitative in vitro NMR analysis of  creatine ethyl ester pronutrient in human plasma.Int J Sports Med. 2009  Oct;30(10):766-70.
 2- Katseres NS, Reading DW, Shayya L, Dicesare JC, Purser GH. (2009)  Non-enzymatic hydrolysis of creatine ethyl ester.Biochem Biophys Res  Commun. 2009 Aug 21;386(2):363-7.
 3- Spillane M, Schoch R, Cooke M, Harvey T, Greenwood M, Kreider R,  Willoughby DS. (2009) The effects of creatine ethyl ester  supplementation combined with heavy resistance training on body  composition, muscle performance, and serum and muscle creatine levels. J  Int Soc Sports Nutr. 2009 Feb 19;6:6.
 4- Creatine Ethyl Ester

This site is pretty cool. What is Creatine Ethyl Ester? | Supplement Judge


----------



## MattPorter (Mar 9, 2013)

I really enjoyed creatine HCL

I will have an Intra-workout drink from TrueNutrition out soon with creatine HCL included plus other goodies..

-Matt


----------



## bjg (Mar 9, 2013)

Ak1951 i am 51 myself and look like 30 believe it or not. i tried every supplement, and now i stopped taking any supplement except vitamin C, magnesium, and fish oil 
and i never felt better. strong and fit as ever
but i have to say that i have an excellent diet.


----------



## Centurion_421 (Mar 10, 2013)

CaptainNapalm said:


> Allmax creapure creatine monohydrate.



That's good shit. Paying more won't get you better creatine, it's basically all the same. Get Monohydrate fo sho. Creatine doesn't dissolve in water, take a shot and chase it with some water


----------



## slinsane (Mar 10, 2013)

I really like bulk kre alkyn but german creatine has the least amount of impurities according to mass spec


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 10, 2013)

MattPorter said:


> I really enjoyed creatine HCL
> 
> I will have an Intra-workout drink from TrueNutrition out soon with creatine HCL included plus other goodies..
> 
> -Matt



Ok...since this is like religion I can only give my opinion and experience.
1. Stay away from CEE it does not work at all. I wasted 2 months taking this crap. And if pre mixed it is even more worthless converting in just min.
click for story and info: What is Creatine Ethyl Ester? | Supplement Judge
2. Because of this bad experience I will NEVER pre mix my creatine again and stay away from anything liquid with creatine in it. I use to make my shakes a day a head of time loaded with lots of stuff to get it all mixed well and I still do but NO CREATINE in them.
3. HCL simply has salt added. I don't see any reason to take more salt.
4. All studies indicate that there is no improvements over the old stand by MONO (I am using KRE right now to test drive it...we will see). They simply add a lot of hype and up the price A LOT!!!! Not worth wasting the money.
5. I make a separate mix for my creatine now for my PWO and I have many reasons why. I also have a PWO mix in black tea and coffee, Country Time powder with 10 different aminos and acids in it that I drink half before and the rest during. The Creatine mix has Beta Alanine, GMS, Citrulline Malate and Betaine. I mix this with juice and slam it. And I do another late in the day. Of course I do the protein shakes also...4 a day for a total of 180 g extra of protein. I try to stay around 300g protein total.  I use half whey isolate and half soy ISO. I try to stay very low carbohydrates (Atkins) which kills me because I love fruit, rice and bread.
6. About all the vitamins known to man.
7. After 30 years of messing around with everything I know for a FACT that creatine is one of the best supplements going. For a beginner I would say stay away from the roids and use good protein, vitamins and creatine and go from there... If you want to go pro get at least 5 years under your belt before doing the sauce. 
8. I would have to write a book to explain all my reasoning. I can only say read read read to anyone that does not understand all the stuff that is available. I buy pure pharmaceutical grade powders from Hard Rhino first and NutraBio second then DPS or Amazon. I go to their site index and study everything they sell and keep notes then I go to the net, google it for more info and then I put it in a folder file on my computer to study later. It is IMPOSSIBLE to stop learning once you really get started. I study at least an hour every day sometimes 2 or more if I get caught up chancing information on something...like creatine. 

I get great pumps and vaso. My endurance strength is getting better everyday and my super sets are down to 30 second rests at max 12 rep weight for 10 clean sets. Some times the last ones may fall to 9 or 10 but way better than 7 5 4 and I need to pull my panties up. At my age it is not all about strength anymore, the 500 pound bench presses are over. I have to really watch recovery and keep rebuilding the joints tendons and ligaments as much as possible so it takes more time and care working out and reorganizing all the supplement programs.


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 10, 2013)

bjg said:


> Ak1951 i am 51 myself and look like 30 believe it or not. i tried every supplement, and now i stopped taking any supplement except vitamin C, magnesium, and fish oil
> and i never felt better. strong and fit as ever
> but i have to say that i have an excellent diet.


Oh I believe it! I win bets with my age 62. Like you I have been on and off the supplements. The least is normally E C and a multiple even if I was broke and only sitting on a bar stool! But my body is changing and supplementing is for many different reasons. My joints were getting so bad that the pain finally sent me to the doctor. I got some pulls that caused a stomach bleed that put me in the hospital. So I went back to my old ways of bodybuilding about a year ago in earnest. converting totally to it like the religion that is should be. The pain is gone from my joints (if I keep up the regiment I laid out for myself) and my bench is back up to 315 last time I checked it. But I have given myself over to pure bodybuilding and no longer think about the weight...only the clean reps and shorting the rest periods for 10 clean sets of 12 reps. Then I add a few pounds to brake the last few sets down a few reps and work till they are all back up to 12. It is a good time for me. I am stair stepping and biking...cardio was never on my list...I simply did not need it to look like a body builder. Now I am having fun setting little goals each week to best a bike time or go up a stage on the stair stepper. I'm even working up a good sweat again!!! I enjoyed looking like a mac truck with 20 in. guns and I needed it cuz I use to be a bouncer at the tittie bars. Those days are over. But who knows...maybe with the slow progression I might get up there with the big boys again. But seriously...62 year old  bones joints tendons and ligaments!!! Just how far do I want to chance it? But like you...I am feeling really healthy and good about myself again. Maybe there is something to say for this cardio stuff after all?!?! I was thinking about making a list of the sups I take. I'll post it when I get it done. I know you will say I'm crazy... OH by the way...did you consider the reason you look and feel so good at your age may have been because of the time and money you put into supplementing when you were younger? Hummmmm....


----------



## ak1951 (Mar 10, 2013)

I forgot the L-arginine in my PWO mix. It is a major player for pump and vascularity. I have been using an ethyl ester and now I wonder if it is as bad as the CEE is? I better go check.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 10, 2013)

Don't let your head turn too many flips when it comes to creatine. There really are plenty of good
options out there but you should go with mono just to be safe. Its your cheapest best way to gain
some mass. Make sure you are drinking enough water creatine works off of that so it won't be effective
if you arent drinking your H20


----------



## VolcomX311 (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know if this would qualify as a best of anything, but it's a thorough product in boosting ATP production and stores via Mono, MCC and Orotic Acid Genomyx CREignite (30 Servings).


----------



## bjg (Mar 11, 2013)

ak1951 said:


> Oh I believe it! I win bets with my age 62. Like you I have been on and off the supplements. The least is normally E C and a multiple even if I was broke and only sitting on a bar stool! But my body is changing and supplementing is for many different reasons. My joints were getting so bad that the pain finally sent me to the doctor. I got some pulls that caused a stomach bleed that put me in the hospital. So I went back to my old ways of bodybuilding about a year ago in earnest. converting totally to it like the religion that is should be. The pain is gone from my joints (if I keep up the regiment I laid out for myself) and my bench is back up to 315 last time I checked it. But I have given myself over to pure bodybuilding and no longer think about the weight...only the clean reps and shorting the rest periods for 10 clean sets of 12 reps. Then I add a few pounds to brake the last few sets down a few reps and work till they are all back up to 12. It is a good time for me. I am stair stepping and biking...cardio was never on my list...I simply did not need it to look like a body builder. Now I am having fun setting little goals each week to best a bike time or go up a stage on the stair stepper. I'm even working up a good sweat again!!! I enjoyed looking like a mac truck with 20 in. guns and I needed it cuz I use to be a bouncer at the tittie bars. Those days are over. But who knows...maybe with the slow progression I might get up there with the big boys again. But seriously...62 year old  bones joints tendons and ligaments!!! Just how far do I want to chance it? But like you...I am feeling really healthy and good about myself again. Maybe there is something to say for this cardio stuff after all?!?! I was thinking about making a list of the sups I take. I'll post it when I get it done. I know you will say I'm crazy... OH by the way...did you consider the reason you look and feel so good at your age may have been because of the time and money you put into supplementing when you were younger? Hummmmm....


 
me too i have stopped lifting heavy and rarely tackle 315 on my bench, i have switched my workout routines to more reps and concentration which helps me avoid injuries. i have learned with time that at my age when you start getting greedy and increase weights all you gain is injury. i also switched to some cardio ( i hate cardio) but now i am learning to enjoy it.
Arginine is good , i use it off and on 5g a day, which is better than using it continuously.
As far as bets you are right  when some young punks in the gym push me i still can teach them a lesson or two.


----------

